# Marbled Camo Guide Wrap on Camo Rod



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I finally got the marbling fine tuned to where I like it. Putters video helped. FYI, I had been using toothpicks but after seeing Putter use a dental tool I gave that a try. What a difference.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

No doubt about it Allen you got it down pat.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Raymond Adams said:


> No doubt about it Allen you got it down pat.


 Yep...I'd say you've nailed it pretty well. Good job......If you take it bankfishing, you better not put it down or lean it against a tree...........Jim


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Camo*

What are you guys talking about I don't see nothing spineyes, nail shut as Jim said, Allen I like the blank and seat also. Way to go Allen. Ed.


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Allen that is one fine marbling job you have done there.


----------



## SmellinSalt (Sep 11, 2007)

Where did you get putters video at ?


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.acidrod.com/books.html


----------

